

Fragment.js - A tiny tool for loading html fragments and templates - DanielRapp
http://danielrapp.github.com/fragment.js/

======
garindra
It's a nice fun little tool -- but it's rather inefficient in terms of the
number of AJAX requests that it needs to do in order to fetch the templates.
The rather simple linked page needs a total of 3 AJAX requests, one for each
template. As your app (especially mobile apps) needs more templates, it
probably won't be very performant. There's a reason why Ember and other
frameworks prefer their templates to be embedded right in the HTML -- no need
for separate AJAX fetching.

~~~
Kiro
Default behavior for ngView in Angular is to fetch the template with Ajax. You
have your view html files in a partials directory.

~~~
ZaneA
I believe Angular will search for inline templates first, so as long as you
use the same path for the template name it won't attempt any AJAX fetching.

------
ivan_ah
Very nice.

This is functionnality very similar to <http://www.aimath.org/knowlepedia/>
but done much better.

example usage of knowl.js here (loads proofs inline)
<http://linear.ups.edu/html/section-HSE.html>

------
tg3
If you added a build process that actually pulled in the source files for a
bundled production file you might have something similar to RequireJS for
templates.

Cool stuff.

~~~
modarts
Doesn't require.js include plugins that will pull in compiled templates for
you for the major templating libraries already? (underscore, mustache etc)?

~~~
kalms
Yes it does. This one precompiles handlebars for you:
<https://github.com/SlexAxton/require-handlebars-plugin>

~~~
modarts
That's pretty sweet. So if you run the r.js optimizer, you'll be serving
minified, precompiled templates to the client.

~~~
kalms
Indeed. We use it all the time!

------
nateweiss
I like it, nice and simple way to include and render some data from an API or
something. Thanks to the author for making it available.

------
g2e
Super neat but I can't think of a scenario where I would need it. What was the
reason you built this for?

~~~
DanielRapp
Thanks! Originally I just wanted a way to add a src attribute to any element,
I eventually realized that it could be used to finally fix my issues with
templates; too much javascript scaffolding.

------
itsbits
feel like its overhead for webApps..

